# Sealant



## keithsto (Jun 8, 2007)

Untill I've used up all of my old products, and buy some Swissvax stuff I think I need some sealant.

Reading various sites it seems for a Silver car especially, you need sealant over your polish/glaze and then its optional to add a wax to the sealant.

With this in mind I'm planning the following:

Clay
SRP
Chem Guys EZ Glaze
Poorboys EXP Sealant (this is missing from my collection at the moment to alternative suggestions welcome)
Chem Guys 50/50 Wax

Will the SRP remove all of the old wax etc and leave the surface ready for the stages above?

Any thoughts?


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Chemical Guys Jetseal 109 is a very good sealant.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Think SRP has some "cut" to it so should remove all your old products.


----------



## keithsto (Jun 8, 2007)

Bought some from cleanyourcar. I'll post some pics when I get chance.


----------

